# Panniers and my sasquatch feet



## Lamourish (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm about 60 months into commuting by bike (a very old rigid Specialized Rockhopper) and just purchased a pannier to get the load off of my back. My problem is that my heel hits the pannier (just barely). I have US size 14 feet (?49ish euro). 

I was hoping that someone out there had a suggestion as to a rack that would hold the pannier higher or further back than the usual rack configuration. I did find this Old Man Mountain suggestion: http://tinyurl.com/8lpch

Any ideas? I'd also like to get a large "grocery" pannier for shopping, but I'm hesitant because of the heel problem.

TIA,
Lammy


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*What brand of pannier are you using?*

I don't know about all brands of panniers but for Jandd and some other makes you can remove the mounting brackets of the bag to move it higher and rearwards to give you more heel clearance.

Worth a try.


----------



## Lamourish (Dec 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I don't know about all brands of panniers but for Jandd and some other makes you can remove the mounting brackets of the bag to move it higher and rearwards to give you more heel clearance.
> 
> Worth a try.


I'll check it out...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamourish said:


> I have US size 14 feet (?49ish euro).
> 
> I was hoping that someone out there had a suggestion as to a rack that would hold the pannier higher or further back than the usual rack configuration.


I've had plenty of experience in this area with my big ole size 15/50s.

My experience is heel clearance has as much to do with the bag as with the rack, and with bag placement on the rack more than anything. Have you tried to shove your bag back as far on your current rack as you possibly can? Then, you might need to mount some kind of stops on the racks to keep the spring force in the bag retention system from slowly dragging the bag forward again. I've been able to make this technique work for all rack/bag combinations I've tried in the past.

If you've tried all this, and still knock your heels, you might also consider new bags that mount further back, or smaller bags that do not come as far forward. But, you are right, a new rack is likely to be a cheaper option. Does your rack have any front-to-back adjustability? On my current setup, I'm using an inexpensive Ascent rack (Nashbar Item #AS-URR at www.nashbar.com) with a lot of back and forth adjustment possible. I set it fairly far back, which keeps my heels clear. Unfortunately, this position also causes the top of the rack to be angled tilting back from horizontal - not a big deal because my rack straps hold everything I put on the rack securely in place, and the angle is not very severe. It works well, but it does look a bit funny See the attached photo.

Good luck and let me know how it turns out!

- FBB


----------



## Lamourish (Dec 31, 2005)

Ah yes, a good idea... I'll try tipping my current rack. My panner is an Arkel, which is HIGHLY adjustable. Let me fidget and I'll get back to you. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

This solution may seem overly ghetto to some of you, but I strap a milk crate to my rack for shopping:



















I had this one left over when the local dairy discontinued delivery service. Curlys can have their milk crate back when I get back my deposit for six milk bottles


----------



## Lamourish (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey, as far as I'm concerned, Curly's just got nationwide advertising and countless local views. If push comes to shove, Curly owes YOU!

It's great idea, but I need something for my pannier to attach to for a 30 minute commute. I leave my bike in an area frequented by the homeless, although it is populated, and I'm sure the basket would be gone in a couple of days. For local rides to the market, it looks ideal!


Thanks for the suggestion!
-lammy


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

undies said:


> This solution may seem overly ghetto to some of you, but I strap a milk crate to my rack for shopping:


I went through college with a milk crate strapped to my bike rack. It ROCKED! I could put all my books in it, or as many groceries as I could afford, and have room left over. Made the bike a bit tippy when it was heavily loaded (45+ lbs) but I was young and gutsy, so who cared!

- FBB


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I hate to bring this back from the dead, but it's only been 9 months...

How do you firmly affix the milk crate to the rack? My wife tried this and ended up spilling the groceries like 3 times. Bungee cords didn't do it. Zip ties?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

superjohnny said:


> I hate to bring this back from the dead, but it's only been 9 months...
> 
> How do you firmly affix the milk crate to the rack? My wife tried this and ended up spilling the groceries like 3 times. Bungee cords didn't do it. Zip ties?


I used a bungy cord wound REALLY tight. Zip ties would probably work. Hose clamps would be another option, probably less like to break than zip ties. Or go to the hardware store and look through their mounting hardware section.

Good luck!

- FBB


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Heavy-duty zip ties would work. I used nylon tie-down straps with adjustable buckles. 

I should disclose that nowadays I use a pair of Banjo Bros. grocery panniers instead. The grocery panniers can be problematic if you have heel clearance issues, but I mostly use them on my Nashbar Touring bike, which has pretty long chainstays (455mm I think).


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

undies said:


> Heavy-duty zip ties would work. I used nylon tie-down straps with adjustable buckles.
> 
> I should disclose that nowadays I use a pair of Banjo Bros. grocery panniers instead. The grocery panniers can be problematic if you have heel clearance issues, but I mostly use them on my Nashbar Touring bike, which has pretty long chainstays (455mm I think).


Long chainstays are a really, really good thing. I just built up my custom frame from Allan Wanta:










I made sure he put on REALLY long stays. Now I have no heal clearance problems for my big ole size 15s.

And the frame and fork only cost me $800!

- FBB


----------

